# Latest Labs & Med Changes



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, just got back from seeing my wonderful endo for my latest labs.

Here they are, along with previous labs:

TSH
11/22 .291 (.450-4.500)
08/09 .13 (.34-5.60)

Free T4
11/22 1.28 (.58-1.64)
08/09 1.27 (.58-1.64)

Free T3
11/22 3.01 (2.50-3.90)
08/09 3.53 (2.50-3.90)

Vit D
11/22 72.6 (32.0-100.0)
08/09 10.5 (32.0-100.0)

All other labs were normal except for :
MCHC 29.9 (32.0-36.0) Low
RDW 17.3% (11.7-15.0) High

She wants me to take 50,000 UI of Vit D twice a month.

Also she lowered my Synthroid to .137 and added 5mcg of Cytomel to be taken around lunch everyday. She wants me to try this for 12 weeks to see if I feel better overall. She said if this did not help we would go back to .175 Synthroid.

We also went over all my meds to make sure nothing was interfering with thyroid/medication.

Any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I have never took Cytomel before so I do not know of the possible side effects, so would like to hear info from you all here.

Thanks for all your help, you are a blessing to me! :hugs:

Kay


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Hi everyone, just got back from seeing my wonderful endo for my latest labs.
> 
> Here they are, along with previous labs:
> 
> ...


Kay................I must say you have one heck of a good doc there. Mid-range on the FT3 would be 320 so you are seriously low on FT3. Most of us need it about 1/2 way between the mid-range figure and the top of the range. That is our energy and healing source so it is critical that you have it.

You should do fine on the Cytomel. 
And you must report in. I for one, am a very interested party in all of this on your behalf.


----------

